# kim kardashian let ray j pee on her?wtf



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 4, 2008)

i love her style/beauty wise but what the hell? i guess u can download a pre-edited version of her sextape and rayj really pees on her! i was with a friend earlier and her bf was showing it to her (to gross her out i guess lol). im not into watching porn at all and i loved her too much to believe shed let him do that, i really thought it was just rumor.

that is just so wrong and disgusting.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

and after seeing that, i do believe she didn't leak her own tape. why the f*ck would she want to.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

What the eeeww! Did you actually see him pissing on her (like watch the tape)? If she did allow that...what the hell is wrong with her! AHH! She's no longer my makeup idol, she's now just an inspiration. Tsk tsk.


----------



## talste (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

sneh, What ever floats their boat.

If a couple gets turned on by golden showers I have no problem with it as long at they're not pissing on me.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

She's so nasty

Edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone. I just think she is gross. It's my opinion.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Truthfully, it's not that big a deal.  I have heard of *FAR* worse.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

ever heard of 2 girls one cup...? Thats a lot worse than a golden shower lol


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_ever heard of 2 girls one cup...? Thats a lot worse than a golden shower lol_

 
Oh God...Don't remind me-_- I saw it and I was traumatized(more like my bf surprised me...). The music to go with it is just...lovely?


----------



## Holly (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_sneh, What ever floats their boat.

If a couple gets turned on by golden showers I have no problem with it as long at they're not pissing on me._

 
Eh exactly, a lot of people like some freaky things. Not my thing, but to each their own. I mean, its a sex tape, and a lot of people do things that arent the norm when they have sex *shrug*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

So just because she let her boyfriend pee on her, you've lost respect for her. That's just what gets her off, I guess. We're human beings, we all have our own little twisted fetishes whether we choose to embrace them or not 
LEAVE KIM ALONE! 

Lol.... Ray J tryna be R.Kelly.


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Can somebody please tell me what is up with these people peeing on each other?!?! First R. Kelly pees, then Ray J. pees and Kim Kardashian gets peed on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...am I missing something?!?!?!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

It's called "water sports" or "golden showers" and probably some other names too.

I think it's rather gross but most people have weird freaky fetishes.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

I don't see the big deal. Nobody knows how the tape got out or whatever but...are u kidding me? Why should anybody be worried about if she let him pee on her? Thats what she chose to do, and thats their business. True they put it on tape. But whether the tape was meant to leak or not....they were having sex. And thats something personal...that millions of people probably werent supposed to see.

I've done things that I wouldn't want millions of people to see either...sex is personal.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_ever heard of 2 girls one cup...? Thats a lot worse than a golden shower lol_

 
No joke... Someone told me to look that up and I had no idea what it was so I did... BAD Idea....


----------



## talste (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_ever heard of 2 girls one cup...? Thats a lot worse than a golden shower lol_

 
ewww, Your Gross xxManBeaterxx, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about 4 girls finger paint?


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

well at least it's sterile...


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_well at least it's sterile..._

 
LOL!!! Right.  There is always a silver lining.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_well at least it's sterile..._

 
LMAO ...and Vanessa Williams does put it on her face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAHAHAHA


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

I heard it's great for acne, but I'd lean more towards Proactive, not Pissactive.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Golden showers aren't something new. Some people are kinky like that but I personally would never let any guy take a piss on me. I do find it wrong and disrespectful but some people don't. It all boils down to what you believe is right or wrong.

And I do agree there are far worse things than golden showers. Bukkake to name one. lol


----------



## nenebird (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Can we please pass a laws:

 that says we don't want to have videos of everyone having sex, 
or listen to everyone talk personal stuff on their cell phones or 
watch them pick their noses while they drive?


----------



## damsel (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I heard it's great for acne, but I'd lean more towards Proactive, not Pissactive._

 
lol


----------



## adela88 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

i say let her have her fun, i think the really shitty thing is that shes selling her tape.now thats a trampy thing to do.i have nothing against pornstars but does kim K really need the money.i think shes bloody attention seeking

as for weird sexual fetishes- me and my s.o have wild rape roleplay.it doesnt mean that hes a bad guy or hes disrespectful .i love it that way


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

She probably gets off on the fact that it was put out there - she's a porn star and therefore must be a bit of an exhibitionist!
And as far as golden showers go - go for it I say!!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Golden showers aren't something new. Some people are kinky like that but I personally would never let any guy take a piss on me. I do find it wrong and disrespectful but some people don't. It all boils down to what you believe is right or wrong.

And I do agree there are far worse things than golden showers. Bukkake to name one. lol_

 
Ah Bukkake  Lets not go there


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 6, 2008)

And what the heeelllllll is bukkake?


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_And what the heeelllllll is bukkake?_

 
*From wiki:*

A group sex practice that features one person being ejaculated on by multiple men.  Theories as to the historical origins of bukkake vary, but one is that bukkake was started by Japanese adult video companies during the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_And what the heeelllllll is bukkake?_

 





 THANKYOU! I was just gonna ask that myself.


Edit: EEEWWW but don't porno people always do that?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 6, 2008)

Bukkake. Sounds like a dessert I had at some fancy-pants exotic restaurant...
Ugh. Japanese porn is so flippin' crazy, i swear. I love Japaneses.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_*From wiki:*

A group sex practice that features one person being ejaculated on by multiple men.  Theories as to the historical origins of bukkake vary, but one is that bukkake was started by Japanese adult video companies during the 1970s and 1980s._

 
Oh its just more than that. Trust me. lol
Bukkake involves the girl swallowing cum from several men in a cup or with her mouth open all at once.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, if pissing floats your boat, fine... just don't go pissing on or anywhere near me, or you'll get the Lorena Bobbitt treatment. Only I'm cutting it into mincemeat.


----------



## User67 (Jun 6, 2008)

Can we stop all the Kardashian hating already? If she wants to let the whole Saints football team piss on her, that's her business. She's not hurting anyone. To each their own.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Oh its just more than that. Trust me. lol
Bukkake involves the girl swallowing cum from several men in a cup or with her mouth open all at once._


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Oh its just more than that. Trust me. lol
Bukkake involves the girl swallowing cum from several men in a cup or with her mouth open all at once._

 
LOL...I'm sure they do that.  I wouldn't doubt it.  But, the definition of Bukkake itself is just the ejaculation of several men onto one women be it her hair, eyes, face, mouth, etc. 

Here's a nice visual for people.  LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Oh its just more than that. Trust me. lol
Bukkake involves the girl swallowing cum from several men in a cup or with her mouth open all at once._

 
Mmmmmmmmm YUMMY


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...I'm sure they do that.  I wouldn't doubt it.  But, the definition of Bukkake itself is just the ejaculation of several men onto one women be it her hair, eyes, face, mouth, etc. 

Here's a nice visual for people.  LOL



_

 
You're hilarious!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

im so not a kim hater. i watched her show every week since it aired first and love her style/makeup. seeing some1 u admire getting peed on? thats a weird feeling.

i would have been disgusted seeing any girl or man being peed on actually!! lol i don't watch any type of porn at all so theres the reason for that.haha

he peepees on her forehead BTW lol


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_ewww, Your Gross xxManBeaterxx, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about 4 girls finger paint?_

 
Oh god i couldnt even get through the whole thing, i made my husband watch it though, at first he thought he was watching some lesbian porn and getting all excited.. until......

For the girls out there that doesnt know what it is lol watch this guys reaction on youtube, its pretty hilarous!

YouTube - 2Girls1Cup: The Crazy Reaction

YouTube - Two Girls One Cup Reaction The Reaction


----------



## vcanady (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Oh its just more than that. Trust me. lol
Bukkake involves the girl swallowing cum from several men in a cup or with her mouth open all at once._

 

....and a wave of nausea just consumed me. BLECH!!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

Lawl. Japaneses are great.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Oh god i couldnt even get through the whole thing, i made my husband watch it though, at first he thought he was watching some lesbian porn and getting all excited.. until......

For the girls out there that doesnt know what it is lol watch this guys reaction on youtube, its pretty hilarous!

YouTube - 2Girls1Cup: The Crazy Reaction

YouTube - Two Girls One Cup Reaction The Reaction_

 

Bahaha I haven't seen the first one but the second one is hilarious


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Can we stop all the Kardashian hating already? If she wants to let the whole Saints football team piss on her, that's her business. She's not hurting anyone. To each their own._

 
I saw this thread go off to a tangent about bukkake and one cup more than the topic of Kim?

But back to the topic I understand and respect that people have fetishes and we are not to judge. From a feminist perspective I see it as quite degrading. That is my opinion; I am entitled to it. I do not see it as hating Kim if I perceive someone urinating on her, and her acceptance of it, as disgusting. 

But putting something out there for public viewing simply begs judgement. Movies, music, theatre and fashion is always there to be judged. That is inherent in the intentions of the artists themselves!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabiDoll2185* 

 
_Can somebody please tell me what is up with these people peeing on each other?!?! First R. Kelly pees, then Ray J. pees and Kim Kardashian gets peed on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...am I missing something?!?!?!_

 
It's those guys with the initial in their name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he could have been ejaculating on her and you thought she was peeing?


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_It's those guys with the initial in their name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he could have been ejaculating on her and you thought she was peeing?_

 

Ahh good point...note to self - No guys that use an initial when they say their name (i.e. R. Kelly & Ray J.) lol lol


----------



## User67 (Jun 23, 2008)

So where is this video of Ray J peeing on Kim???


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

So, is *Jay-Z* peeing on *Beyonce*???

She could star in a movie called "*Stream Girls*"

*badum-ching*


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Oh god i couldnt even get through the whole thing, i made my husband watch it though, at first he thought he was watching some lesbian porn and getting all excited.. until......

For the girls out there that doesnt know what it is lol watch this guys reaction on youtube, its pretty hilarous!

YouTube - 2Girls1Cup: The Crazy Reaction

YouTube - Two Girls One Cup Reaction The Reaction_

 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh these were hilarious! I had tears streaming down my face LOL


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabiDoll2185* 

 
_Ahh good point...note to self - No guys that use an initial when they say their name (i.e. R. Kelly & Ray J.) lol lol_

 





I really do think he was just ejaculating on her...


----------



## StylsihBlondi (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: kim kardashian let rayj pee on her?wtf*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy♥Princess* 

 
_and after seeing that, i do believe she didn't leak her own tape. why the f*ck would she want to._

 
I dont think she leaked her own tape out either but wow i didnt know that lol...i dont even want to imagine it but i still love her...i think shes really beautiful and thats her business


----------



## meganrose55 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like to pretend that it didn't happen, so that I can continue to look at her without seeing yellow


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

I do not understand why people film their sexual escapades and then act surprised and angry when it is leaked onto the internet.   It happens so much, you'd think people would figure it out!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are going to let somoen piss on you, at least let someone talented piss on you!


----------



## Boog Hannigan (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I know there are a lot of people who have weird fetishes I know a guy who gets off on having his girl friend pee in her shoes and then he drinks it out of her shoes


----------

